
Amazon Strategy Teardown:Physical Retail, Financial Services, Healthcare, and AI - JSeymourATL
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/report/amazon-strategy-teardown/
======
WhiteOwlLion
Healthcare in the US is out of control. It is a behemoth, but another behemoth
with the right focus and mindset could make some positive changes. Here is to
hoping.

